# Three Polka Dotted Soaps!



## KD (Feb 21, 2011)

I soaped on Saturday and kept to the polka dot theme    The green/plum is Pearberry, the teal/lilac is Quietude (lavender chamomile), and the gold is Chai Tea, which I am sure will darken a lot more.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/url]


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice!! I like the top one alot!!


----------



## tomara (Feb 21, 2011)

Those are very nice....I love the polka dots


----------



## AmyW (Feb 21, 2011)

Great job! I like the all but I think the bottom one is my favorite.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 21, 2011)

I LOVE polka-dots!


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 21, 2011)

Amazing and so cute.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 21, 2011)

Love them such beautiful colours and combos :0)


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Deda (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty!  Love the dots


----------



## agriffin (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 22, 2011)

Ooh. I love that top one especially.


----------



## MsDee (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my those are so cute.


----------



## maya (Feb 22, 2011)

very cute! i like the colors in both.


----------



## dubnica (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice job.  Everybody is doing these embeds these days....wow...


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the coloured ones best. Nice.  :wink:


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice! You don't often see the soap ball embeds along with a swirl... good job!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 23, 2011)

Super cute!!! I love them all!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree!  Cute dotty soaps!


----------



## KD (Feb 25, 2011)

*polka dots*

Thanks for all the feedback.  I really appreciate the positive comments!  I'm soaping again tonight, but there are no dots in any of them.  I did try a layered cp soap with a mica layer between, and I'm dying to cut it.


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 26, 2011)

EEEE!  These are so fun!  Love love love!


----------



## ministeph (Feb 26, 2011)

Haha wow! these are so funky, I love them.  Little disco soaps almost haha


----------



## Dixie (Feb 27, 2011)

beautiful soap! The swirls in the soap look like leaves My fav is the bottom...I love purple


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous soaps ... love the 'dots' and the swirls!


----------

